# Typical or non typical, that is the question



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I shot a nice muley last year and just scored the big guy last Friday. We scored it as a typical mule deer and it grossed 165 and 2/8ths but I got deducted down to a 146 and some change. He has three non typical points that added up to something around 15 inches but I'm not sure off the top of my head. What my question is is how do I know if I can score him non typical?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure but congrats on the nice buck!!! :beer:


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks worgs  I am pretty proud of the thing


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice buck jk3hunter! To answer your question you can choose to score your deer as either typical or non typical. Generally when you get a buck scored you get both scores and then you choose which score makes more sense to book. If I am just BS'n with my friends I would just give the gross score.


----------

